# 7th Heresy APC. Month One, October 2016.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Here we go. Have at it! :good:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Huzzah! forward unto death or glory!!!!

Starting with a wee cheeky assassin, to ease my way back into this madness!











Edit: I added a suppressor to his pistol, and I'll most likely swap out the base to a 32mm


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Month One: An MMG Team.......


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I will be starting off with a 10 man squad of scions. before pics to follow.
ofcourse right in the middle of a frigging move.








I need to mod the SGT a bit (replace the power sword with a chainsword) and spray paint him


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

Opposite to Oldman78, I'm jumping in this month with an ambitious 20 skeletons:








Armed with spears and Tomb King's shields, they should look pretty good. Not overly sold on the round bases yet, but we will see. 

Oh some of them have a base coat, I hope that's ok. They are the most un-touched skeletons I have left. 

Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

So in a slight amendment to my original plan, I will be completing a combination of my French and Chindits for my APC. This month is my three Chindit characters;


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And here's the finished MMG Team......


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

I've done 10 dark vengeance close combat cultists but can't upload any photos.
Also I seem to have made my b4 disappear, :ireful2:when the uploading issue is sorted can I submit them or do I have to do another unit?


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Ere we go!
Some more Flash Gitz! 2 more squads and I'll have Kaptin Badrukks Gitz for some master crafted naughtiness.
Sorry the pic is on the wonk, Tiny pic seems to be having a moment.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be starting the month with ten Crypt Ghouls, still have to decide which base to use though. I think i'll wait to see what these new texture paints are about before I make a final decision.


LotN


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'll be starting the month with ten Crypt Ghouls, still have to decide which base to use though. I think i'll wait to see what these new texture paints are about before I make a final decision.
> 
> 
> LotN


Yay! Death for the win! 

Also just seen those texture paints, I need that snow one in my life!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Well here they are finished, but I think I have deleted the b4.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> when the uploading issue is sorted can I submit them or do I have to do another unit?


Looks like the issue is sorted. Nice Cultists, one point to you


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Gunslinger said:


> Yay! Death for the win!
> 
> Also just seen those texture paints, I need that snow one in my life!


>

Yeah I think the snow one is going to win. Perhaps a base of Stirland Mud with a large amount of Valhallan Blizzard placed over it would create the effect that I want. Really I want to cover the entire base in snow, but I don't know if that would work or look good considering the snow paint seems to be of a different substance to the others.


LotN


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> >
> 
> Yeah I think the snow one is going to win. Perhaps a base of Stirland Mud with a large amount of Valhallan Blizzard placed over it would create the effect that I want. Really I want to cover the entire base in snow, but I don't know if that would work or look good considering the snow paint seems to be of a different substance to the others.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the same thing. For both the Guard and my undead. 
I wouldn't cover the entire base in snow, better to let some mud and tundra come through underneath.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Gunslinger said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. For both the Guard and my undead.
> I wouldn't cover the entire base in snow, better to let some mud and tundra come through underneath.


Curious how one paints "tundra". That could be the solution to my conundrum with the Ghoul bases.


LotN


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Curious how one paints "tundra". That could be the solution to my conundrum with the Ghoul bases.
> 
> 
> LotN


I can't say I have a tutorial for it. But my understanding is tundra is still grassy but just cold :laugh:










Something like that?

Actually the example GW used in their textured paints pdf example works nicely.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Going to do a 10 man scion squad:


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Meant to put this up for a few days already but... This year, I'm building an Imperial Guard contingent to add Big Guns to my Sisters. So I'm starting off with a really, really big gun. Took a bit to assemble because the rear end had to be... fixed.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Survived the first month!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Halloween!





































The first Troopers of the Blind Court are finished. Rather than go for the typical pale greys of the Flesh-Eaters, I went darker with Mechanicus Standard Grey as the primary colour, Stormvermin Fur and Dawnstone for the hair, White Scar for the embedded bones and to create the empty eyes, while Blood for the Blood God was used liberally on the hands, feet, mouths and weapons to create an appropriately scary theme. Ghouls fresh from battle, still with gore slopped down their chins and bloody weapons ready to be used again.

The lack of basing will be addressed when I actually have some spare cash to buy the new basing paints, which won't be for some time sadly.


LotN


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Far from my best work but conceptually pleased with him, however he will be stripped and redone, I have another old assassin mini to do, so I'll, try do better in November! May convert him to have day sack too.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm afraid that I'm going to have to withdraw from the APC, I've taken on some extra commitments that are eating my spare time and I doubt I'll be able to get much painting done for the forseeable future.
I'll definitely keep an eye on your work though guys, good luck. :victory:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Gonna have to pull a RL card here, moving is a bitch xd


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

In honour of Halloween I present to you my completed 20 skeletons. 









It was a struggle to get them finished today. But I am really happy with them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't muster the motivation to get anything done this month. Hopefully next month will be different. It may even include the contents of the Prospero box.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Big gun. Probably going to see more work done later when my inner perfectionist demands it, but it looks fine for pie plating down heretics. Colors very much victim of the too-close flash, it's all rather more muted and dark - the brown on front and the side are the same shade, and so on


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Closing this down on the 5th.

New thread for Month 2 going up in a few minutes.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Just about made it in time.
Introducing Karl the Treacherous and his deamon axe Bloodinfant.
My counts as Kharn for my Skyrar's Dark wolves Chaos marines contingent. 


































Apologies for the poor quality images, i can't find my camera charger so it's had to be my phone and it doesn't do macro well.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fucking hell, he's only managed to go and do it! :shok:




GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Just about made it in time.
> Introducing Karl the Treacherous and his deamon axe Bloodinfant.
> My counts as Kharn for my Skyrar's Dark wolves Chaos marines contingent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Closing.

Closing.

Closed.


----------

